# Need help finding information on Canadian Craftsman Snowblower



## Mtnman (Dec 23, 2020)

I am new here and looking to find a manual or who made my snowblower.
Model number is C950-52127-0
I have looked all over the place for information, I even contacted Sears.com but they said they only know USA Model numbers and could not help.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Craftsman snowblower Parts Manual C950-52710-0, C950-52712-0


Craftsman snowblower Parts Manual C950-52710-0, C950-52712-0




www.rpmpieces.com


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If that doesn't help what issue are you concerned with ?


.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

I think they are made by MTD. Shop Craftsman Parts | MTD Parts


----------



## Mtnman (Dec 23, 2020)

I have found a auger belt (made by Murray) that says it fits this model. Does this means Murray built this craftsman?
Would that manual you sent me have a parts list with it?


----------



## Mtnman (Dec 23, 2020)

I am trying to find all kind of parts to make it new again. I thank all of you for your help.


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2020)

Mtnman said:


> I have found a auger belt (made by Murray) that says it fits this model. Does this means Murray built this craftsman?
> Would that manual you sent me have a parts list with it?


I have a Craftsman 24 inch, 9hp snowblower (Model C950-52109-0), bought from Sears Canada, that can never be found when I search for parts, but when I dig into the specs on some of the parts it seems that some of the MTD are the correct fit and sometimes Murray parts are the correct fit.


----------

